# NEED custom Metallic Plastisol Transfers



## sigma3 (Oct 10, 2005)

I am looking a vendor that does custom heat transfers with metallic spots. I have a design that has a metallic section to it. thanks


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Versatranz used to do this...not sure if they do anymore. That is a tricky thing. We had to go to vinyl application to get some of this specialty look.


----------

